# A couple of quilts (several pictures)



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Here is a couple of quilts that I finished last year. The first one was for our youngest son. It took me over 10 years to finish it. It became quite the joke in the family, wondering if mom was ever going to finish Jon's quilt. :shrug: When I first learned to quilt, I decided to make a quilt for each of our 5 kids. To say I was overwhelmed is an understatement. I didn't have a digital camera when I finished the first 4 quilts, but here is Jon's.
























As you can see in the last picture, my cat, Callie loved the quilt. :baby04: 

This is a quilt that I made for our first grandson, Ashton, for Christmas last year. Our daughter says he sleeps with it every night.









If I have posted these before, please forgive me for doing it again. just can't remember if I did or not. :help: 

Winona


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If you've posted them I've missed them, and I hang around here a lot.

Those are incredible. You are so good.

Thank you for sharing.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow fabulous, and you did them while just learning? Stunning!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Those are beautiful. I see you have a cat to hold 'em down for you too. As soon as a bring out the cutting table, sewing basket or machine, my big orange tom, Pumpkin, comes out of the woodwork to hold it down for me. LOL


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Beautiful Quilts!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Very very nice! 

BTW...I have a cat named Callie too!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

MoCrafter, you really really do fantasic work these are just wonderful, if you posted them before, it was before I was a member, I would have remembered seeing something this beautiful.
bopeep


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

You do great work. I'm sure your son and grandson do wrap themselves in your love every night.

I want to be a quilter just like you. Maybe one day................

prairiegirl


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

Those quilts are VERY NICE. Congratualtions on finishing so many of them. You just may be an inspiration to me to get back to quilting!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Love them. They are just beautiful!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Wow They are totally Awsome! Thanks for posting the pictures. And now I feel a bit more normal taking only 5 years (so far) to get mine done.


----------

